# Help sexing (Patricias)



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

I have a pair of Particias that I'm looking to get experts to help me sex them. Attacahed are the pics.


----------



## Pauliewog (Dec 24, 2010)

How old are they? Cause right now they both look female.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

hard to guess by your photos. id say 1st male and 2nd female. try and get a picture of them together for comparison and a pic of their sides. that way we can see the arch on their backs better


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

I would say they are about a year old. I will try and get better pictures too.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Looking at the pics provided I would say both are female. If they were fed a little more there bellys would show the roundness.They are not skinny, I feel they could use a little extra food, Bill


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I agree ... id say both are females.

Need side pics also to be sure.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I would agree here that both look female. I did have a "definite" female (based on very narrow toepads), that I was looking for a male for. Until I saw the female calling away in her tank. Sometimes toepad development is late and gives a false ID as to sex.

Just my opinion. Good luck with a great morph!

Richard.


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

So if they are females, should I take one out of the tank?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

if they're doing fine and no aggression id leave them alone. usually aggression will start when a male is introduced because then there's competition.


----------

